# Wondering about eggs



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

I have noticed in breeding cockatiels that people let the hen sit on the eggs as they come and care for them as they hatch over a few days. I used to breed canaries, and we used to remove the eggs as hatched until she was finished, then remove the plastic eggs and give her back her real eggs. That way they all hatched at the same time and that way they all had an equal chance at getting fed equally. I understand that most Cockatiel breeders/owners do hand feed in which case that would be no problem. 
Is the canary way out dated? Or are Cockatiels just handled differently.
Thank you for replies.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Some breeders will keep the first couple of eggs back, but not usually a whole clutch. I think that cockatiels in particular, but parrots in general, are better at making sure all the babies are getting fed regardless of size difference. I can't speak from experience with cockatiels as both my clutches have only had one baby, but with budgies i've often had clutches of 4-5 where the last baby is much smaller but always just as full as the others.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Thank you Bea.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It can also be overwhelming for young cockatiel parents to deal with all the babies at once. If they are spaced out it makes it easier for them to get the hang of it as they go.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks SweetrSue that makes sense. Right now Piper is sitting on her egg she laid and I expect another one today. She laid 2 a couple weeks ago and I thought I had this dark time handled. Oops just looked, she laid the 2nd egg. Last time I took away the 1st egg but let her keep the 2nd one. She pretty much didn't know what to do and more or less ignored it. This time she is setting. I got her off and with me a little while today and she likes millet spray on my shoulder and I better hurry up about it or I get a little nip on the ear.  I want to make sure she gets enough to eat and drinks a little water. She'd be such a good mama. Maybe some day. She's just a year old so now is not the time. I've had a bad winter here, with no furnace she has been my 1st concern to keep warm. I stayed up with her for 2 nights and she had too much cage open and she didn't sleep well either. It kind of kept her awake with my lights on. I guess that is how we got messed up on keeping her in the dark longer. I'll try again now. I will be getting some help and the weather is improving for the near future. I hope I can get things fixed here, (with no furnace, a water pipe broke). I don't want to move. I have a pretty old mobile home. If I get to stay it will be a big relief as I won't have to give up any pets. No, don't worry, Piper will be the one chosen to stay. If you or anyone has any advise other then what I am doing for Piper, I am listening. Thanks


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If your concern is keeping her warm enough a pad under the cage and a blanket covering all but the front of he cage can increase the temperature in the cage a few degrees. That may also make her feel free to get off the eggs to eat and drink.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Is your heat on now? I have heard of people buying Thermacare heat wraps and puting them under the grate of the cage and covering most the cage. Of course they also have a thermometer as well to make sure it does not get too hot. I thought it was a pretty good idea if the power goes out. I know the heat panel I bought is not to be used on the bottom of the cage. I hope you can get everything fixed up soon. Sue you are a fast typer


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes my heat is on but when I give my birds a shower and the house is kind of chilly I do that. But it's just a regular heating pad like you would plug in and put on a sore muscle. I put it under the cage so they don't have access to the wire. I guess those heat wrap things you described would be great in the event of a power outage. We haven't had any this year that were long enough to effect anything. Just long enough to make my alarm clock flash.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

That's a good idea Spike, and SweetrSue. I just had a corner of the cage open where the heater I used could get thru. I keep a thermometer right beside the cage so I can check out the temperature. I have a heating pad, but I have to say, I was a bit selfish with it. I hugged it and took it to bed with me. I usualy keep some of those packs that you shake and they heat up. They would have kept me warmer and could have shared the heating pad. I know the things you are talking about Spike. I will look into them. Hopefully, that was the worse it will be. Must be Sr. moments, I don't know why I didn't have any this winter. I will get some beginning of the month on pay day. I block off 1/2 the trailer then I don't have to heat so much without the furnace working. I used to gas burners on my stove but not on too high so they would be safe. Less then I prob. would if I was cooking on the burners. I couldn't get much humidity in the house by boiling water, as the water is shut off because of the broken pipe. I am getting water from my Sister who lives 5 miles from me. I buy a bottle of Drinking Water for Piper. No chlorine. 
On the current egg sitting situation, I put a fav. treat in Piper's treat cup. That got her up and she ate the treat and got a drink and ate a little and went right back to her family. Thanks guys


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats good Sue I was asking Birdie21 if the heat was on  When Spike gets a shower I turn up the heat and make sure the fan is off. Luckily we have had no power outages yet and I hope it won't happen as it might get to be minus 22 celsius tonight


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Brrrrrrrrr No Spike, I don't have heat yet. But those 2 burners and the little heater keep it quite comfy in here at about 21 C. We just had a couple deep freeze days and nights. They said the it was the coldest since 1996 or 98. Piper is also in front of a window and when the sun was out it was a huge help. I use a blanket (fleece throw) to cover Piper's cage. I have to say one thing about Piper, she is stil so sweet. I can peek at her eggs and she makes like she's going to bite but doesn't. Bless her heart.


----------

